# Lock & Dam 02/20/10



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I noticed some controversy recently about the detail of reports, so I will try to stay out of trouble! LOL

Conditions seemed perfect to me for a lock & dam run today, so I took a day of vacation since I am a plant worker. When we arrived at the L & D, there was a group of Houston County Search & Rescue volunteers having a white bass tournament as a fund raiser. Due to my competitive nature, we joined the fun and made the donation. 

Okay, now we were in the *Trinity* *River* watershed above *Lake* *Livingston*. The fish we caught were from *Elkhart Creek* and *Hurricane Bayou*. I lucked out and won the first place trophy for heaviest stringer. I did catch my limit, but I admit I worked hard for them; it was not one of those fish every cast kind of days. 

Sorry about not any more pictures, but I stayed busy. With no more rain I think the fishing in the creeks will hold out for at least a couple of days, and maybe longer depending on how fast the river falls. 

All fish caught on 1/4 ounce lead head jigs with 3" curly tail grubs. White seemed to be a good color.


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

congrats on your win...


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

good job looks like yall had some fun and donated to a good cause at the same time


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats on the win...and thanks for the great report. Anyone try fishing the river? 

BTW, your reports taught me a whole bunch about white bass fishing when I first seriously started fishing for them after years of just playing around...and for that I will always be grateful to you.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I saw 2 bank fishermen on the river that I believe were after cats. The river looks like chocolate milk right now, and I prefer the iced tea color of the creeks in these conditions.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

You're the man, good to see you back in the swing of things. Were the concrete towers showing yet or is the river still that high?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The water covered any hint of the concrete of the L & D.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations on your win. Thank you for the report. I just might try to get up there next week if I can.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Was Elkhart running from run off of Houston co. or was it still? The water from the lake usually stays pretty clean.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Great report and congrats on the nice mess of fish! Good to see you had a great time and help them too!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The water in Elkhart, from Houston County Lake, did not have much flow. That may have been partly due the river water still being so high.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you for that great report, I'm glad to hear L&D might be shaping up. I appreciate your style of report and willingness to share, and from Meadowlark was saying, it sounds like you've been doing this for a while..thanks again, and congratulations on a great trip and follow up report..i personally appreciate the pics too....
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I noticed some controversy recently about the detail of reports, so I will try to stay out of trouble! LOL




Okay, now we were in the *Trinity* *River* watershed above *Lake* *Livingston*. The fish we caught were from *Elkhart Creek* and *Hurricane Bayou*. 

But, you forgot the exact gps cordinates to that spot!!!! To stay out of trouble!!!:rotfl:


----------



## HAIRCUTTER (Aug 2, 2006)

Whitebassfisher, want to thank you for all your reports and advise in the past.Have learned alot from you .Glad to see you 're back out again.Good fishin ......
R.E.B.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

"I lucked out and won" ....I know better! I fished up there with you once and had to hustle to keep half the pace you were setting. Good report and nice pics WBF, great to see a report from you.
SS


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Great report WBF. Congrats on showing those Houston county boys how to catch fish out of the own backyard. 
You mentioned having to work for you fish. Isn't that more enjoyable that shooting them in a barrel on ol' 190 every summer. 
Looking forward to seeing more reports this spring.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

looks like a good day to take off of work, but then again, what day isn't


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Looks like you had a great day WBF. Keep the reports coming.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Way to go Whitebassfisher,Congrats on the Win! I fished with Loy the other day and he showed me some of your slabs ,very impressed with the baits! Hard to find good slabs that will hold up! Green to ya!


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------

